# new browser



## bbman (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm not in love with this silk browser on my kindle. Can I d/l a different browser?

Thanks in advance


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

It appears Opera and Firefox are available in the Amazon AppStore. The one I'd really like to use, Chrome, is not available. Which isn't too surprising, since it is made by Google, which views Amazon's Android adaptation as a threat.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just because they're available doesn't mean that the versions in the Amazon appstore will work on Kindle.

I was able to download from 1Mobile, though.  Chrome worked well for me on my HD Fires, but, honestly, I'm perfectly happy with Silk on the HDX.  There are some settings you can adjust as well. . . .In settings under applications, browser, I think.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just because they're available doesn't mean that the versions in the Amazon appstore will work on Kindle.
> 
> I was able to download from 1Mobile, though. Chrome worked well for me on my HD Fires, but, honestly, I'm perfectly happy with Silk on the HDX. There are some settings you can adjust as well. . . .In settings under applications, browser, I think.


Yeah, I installed Chrome from 1Mobile, but found myself sticking with Slik 99% of the time. When I purchased my new Fire, I left 1Mobile off and stuck with Silk.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just because they're available doesn't mean that the versions in the Amazon appstore will work on Kindle.
> 
> I was able to download from 1Mobile, though. Chrome worked well for me on my HD Fires, but, honestly, I'm perfectly happy with Silk on the HDX. There are some settings you can adjust as well. . . .In settings under applications, browser, I think.


Whoops, you're right, Opera and Dolphin are x'd out as not working on the HDX!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Whoops, you're right, Opera and Dolphin are x'd out as not working on the HDX!


But I've seen them both at 1Mobile. Tried 'em, but, ultimately, I'm not a 'power user' on my Fire so Silk is fine. On the HD, Chrome was good -- I liked that if it tapped a link it would often pop up a zoom in so I could be sure I'd tapped on the right option in a list, for example. Minimized wrong touches. On the HD, I found the screen often picked up my taps wrong, but the HDX works much better -- and if necessary I just zoom in myself.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> On the HD, Chrome was good -- I liked that if it tapped a link it would often pop up a zoom in so I could be sure I'd tapped on the right option


That's the feature I'm missing in Silk. I find a seven inch screen too big for my fat, clumsy fingers! I like the reading view on Silk using the fire but it doesn't make up for loss of tap to zoom.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

The Hooded Claw said:


> That's the feature I'm missing in Silk. I find a seven inch screen too big for my fat, clumsy fingers! I like the reading view on Silk using the fire but it doesn't make up for loss of tap to zoom.


Odd. Tap to zoom works on my 2013 Fire HD7.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

In Silk?  Maybe it's an update to the browser.  Initially it definitely didn't . . . . . . .

Maybe that's why I like it better now. 

But as to the question at hand:  the place to find alternative browsers is 1mobile.  You can navigate there on the Fire with the Silk browser and download the store 'app'.  Then you can use it to browse the store from the Fire.  Some things I've gotten work fine; some -- not so much.  Doesn't hurt to try, though.

Oh, do realize you have to first toggle the setting so it lets you install apps from 'unknown sources'.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> In Silk? Maybe it's an update to the browser. Initially it definitely didn't . . . . . . .
> 
> Maybe that's why I like it better now.


Silk is the only browser I have on my 2013 Fire HD7, and I just tried it again. Yep, still works.


----------

